# Certified Coder needed in Jacksonville Fl



## ctown (May 30, 2013)

Busy medical billing office (anesthesia and pain management) looking for a full time certified coder.

Fax resume to 904-398-5397


----------



## ermason (May 31, 2013)

*remote?*

May this be a remote position?


----------



## ctown (May 31, 2013)

No, not a remote position


----------

